
Microsoft Research: “The Bw-Tree: A B-Tree for New Hardware Platforms” - Khelavaster
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/publication/the-bw-tree-a-b-tree-for-new-hardware/
======
millrawr
Also see “Building a Bw-Tree Takes More Than Just Buzz Words”
[https://hyeontaek.com/papers/openbwtree-
sigmod2018.pdf](https://hyeontaek.com/papers/openbwtree-sigmod2018.pdf)

> Second, our evaluation shows that despite our improvements, the Bw-Tree
> still does not perform as well as other concurrent data structures that use
> locks.

